# COD Warzone, CPU/GPU utilization



## HotSauceRoss (Oct 6, 2020)

Hello, 

I am sure this has been asked but I cant find an answer anywhere. Ill post what I have in my PC then ask my questions.

CPU: I7-9700F 
GPU: Nvidia GTX 1660 TI 6gb
RAM: 32 GB Corsair Vengeance LPX 3600 running at 2666. (Meant to be 16GB but Amazon sent me an extra two sticks for issues I had with shipping, shout out to Amazon).
Motherboard: ASUS TUF B365m-Plus Gaming

My issue, in order to have the game be playable the CPU must be running at 100% utilization or else textures flicker and stuttering starts happening dramatically. 

I have played around with Nvidia control panel to force the GPU to be used for every option possible, I have repaired the game, changed power settings, cleared all caches possible on the machine. I have reduced graphics settings within the game to minimum and still CPU runs at 100%. It feels as if my GPU is being a secondary to the CPU when it comes to rendering the game. 

A lot of others can run the game with the same rig on high settings with 80+ FPS and on low settings I can only hit 80 FPS average.
 Nvidia tries to optimize the game for all medium-high settings based on hardware in the machine. 

I just cannot figure out how to reduce the CPU load without being capped to 30fps and everything set to as low as possible. 

My fear is I am dramatically reducing the lifespan of my CPU each time I play. To me, this does not make sense that I have to run my CPU at 100% in order to even play the game at 70fps on all low settings.

I am sure I am missing key details for those of you that know way more than me. Please let me know and I will add that info as soon as possible, I can also add video, screenshots, etc if someone feels they could assist. 

Thanks all!  

*I am new to the form, so if I broke any rules or unwritten rules in this. Please let me know* 

*No other games appear to have this same issue, going to install PUBG, Fortnite, and other similar style games to test tonight/tomorrow to confirm*


----------



## LiveOrDie (Oct 6, 2020)

Hi,

COD in general is badly optimized no mater what you do, what resolution are you running?


----------



## dirtyferret (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 6, 2020)

I sit around 60-70 fps with my specs at 1440p. 100% GPU usage, not sure about CPU, but don't think its 100%.


----------



## HotSauceRoss (Oct 6, 2020)

dirtyferret said:


>




Appreciate the video, oddly enough. This almost looks like my exact desktop. I use the same HW monitoring software, I did try all these last night. I was able to reduce the load to 90% but the end result was massive flickering of textures if the CPU max is set to anything less than 100%. My GPU sits at 5-10% utilization. 

 

Thanks for the reply!!



MxPhenom 216 said:


> I sit around 60-70 fps with my specs at 1440p. 100% GPU usage, not sure about CPU, but don't think its 100%.



yeah, my GPU sits at 5% most the time, at best it goes up to 10%. 


Live OR Die said:


> Hi,
> 
> COD in general is badly optimized no mater what you do, what resolution are you running?



I am running at 1080p 144hz


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 6, 2020)

HotSauceRoss said:


> Appreciate the video, oddly enough. This almost looks like my exact desktop. I use the same HW monitoring software, I did try all these last night. I was able to reduce the load to 90% but the end result was massive flickering of textures if the CPU max is set to anything less than 100%. My GPU sits at 5-10% utilization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



have you tried a clean driver install using DDU in safe mode to clean it up and then install new ones after reboot to normal mode? Its almost always a driver issue when GPU utilization is that low.


----------



## HotSauceRoss (Oct 6, 2020)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> have you tried a clean driver install using DDU in safe mode to clean it up and then install new ones after reboot to normal mode? Its almost always a driver issue when GPU utilization is that low.



I have not, I will be sure to do that tonight when I get out of work. Thanks again for the advice! 

I have been spamming F5 on 5 different retailers since the RTX 3080 dropped to purchase one. I am at the stage where I am debating getting a new motherboard and CPU, but if I can fix this issue. I would like to hold off until Intel has boards/chips with PCIe 4.0 support.



MxPhenom 216 said:


> have you tried a clean driver install using DDU in safe mode to clean it up and then install new ones after reboot to normal mode? Its almost always a driver issue when GPU utilization is that low.



As a follow up, this would make some sense. The other day I could not get Nvidia Control Panel to recognize my GPU. I did a few registry "fixes" and reinstalled drivers separately to correct the problem. When I pulled up the GeForce experience 10 minutes later it stated I needed the same exact update so I ran the install.

Wondering if something got messed up and its leaning on my CPU to make up for it. 

You may be on to something brotha!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 6, 2020)

HotSauceRoss said:


> I have not, I will be sure to do that tonight when I get out of work. Thanks again for the advice!
> 
> I have been spamming F5 on 5 different retailers since the RTX 3080 dropped to purchase one. I am at the stage where I am debating getting a new motherboard and CPU, but if I can fix this issue. I would like to hold off until Intel has boards/chips with PCIe 4.0 support.
> 
> ...



For one, during the Nvidia driver install, i would uncheck "Geforce Experience" from the install options. That program is a PoS


----------

